# Anyone in the Panama City/Destin area?



## rolyat113 (Jun 20, 2013)

Between July 3rd and 7th I'm going to be in the Panama City/Destin area on vacation. I was curious if any of our members lived in that area or within a reasonable drive. I'm looking for T.Imitators for my tank, or I would also be very interested in seeing other members setups! Also, if anyone knows any good green houses or nurseries that carry bromeliads in that area I would greatly appreciate that!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tropiflora in Sarasota is a brom mecca, but a little far from Panama City.


----------



## rolyat113 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yea I've read that. Too bad we won't be quite that far south though..


----------

